# Built a New Rig



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Got a wild hair and decided to build my own smoker. Guess watching all these BBQ Pitmasters shows gave me the itch :spineyes:

Figured I'd go big or go home so I picked up a new 5x10 trailer with the intent to mount an old 250gal propane tank. I've never cooked in competitions or anything like that, though a couple buddies and myself have always thought about putting a team together. Since the resources we're there, why the heck not. Been working on it for about 2 months now ... getting close to completing.

Steel for the tank/stack is 1/4" thick while the firebox is 3/8". Still kind of curious about how much meat I can actually fit on it at one time but there's no doubt it'll be plenty enough. I've fired it up a few times lately and cooked on it twice, both times turned out some excellent 'cue. 

Anyways, figured I'd post some pics. 

-B.Lullo


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

More pics...


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Awesome. I think I'm the only guy on this site that doesn't have a welder and a 2 ton hoist.:headknock


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

And some more...


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

The last of em...


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

really nice good job


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks Nice. A good Q is a lot of work. I hope your left tail light does not melt.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

:texasflagvery nice that is a good lookin pit nice job!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome job. Great lookin Pit, nice job on the pictures of the progress !! Looks like it Cooks Great..


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

looks like you did your homework, i like the placement of the temp gauges!


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good job man... Nice work right there


----------



## jasmin.hatcher (May 2, 2012)

There's this strange part of me that feels like ASRock is not a great brand overall...is there any evidence other than general reviews that says otherwise? I've been out a while.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Sweet pit! You have a true gift with metal crafting! Thanks for sharing-greenie on ya!


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice and professional looking. I wonder about the vent coming out so low. How does the heat vary on the top shelfs? Just curious for my on benefit....Waymore


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Appreciate the kind words from you guys. We positioned the stack just below the grates like that so the heat wouldn't ride the top and go right out the top. The way its set up ... there isn't a noticeable difference in temperature (from what I've seen so far) once the pit heats up to temp.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice setup, good job.


----------



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice! Gonna do some cook-offs with it??


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That pit fits onto that trailer better than most. The firebox and all fit really well. The doors to the pit seem accessible from the ground. All very well thought out. The workmanship looks great too. Congrats, that one should last a LONG time.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Better than good job!


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Under The Gun said:


> Very nice! Gonna do some cook-offs with it??


Absolutely ... that was pretty much the main reason to build it. I'd eventually like to get to know some guys from here that compete and learn about some local events around the area. After I have it down to a science, I wouldn't mind starting to help out with different fundraisers & benefits. There's always that good feeling ya get when helping out others. Plus, you have fun while doing it.

- B.Lullo


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Excellent job. If you haven't done it yet, you may want to consider putting fire brick in the bottom of your firebox. I did this to mine, and it cut my wood consumption almost in half.


----------



## texanwader (Jan 8, 2012)

great looking pit!!


----------



## Specialwaste (Apr 16, 2012)

Very impressive work!


----------



## GMC33 (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

wont to sell it?


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Mad Mike said:


> Excellent job. If you haven't done it yet, you may want to consider putting fire brick in the bottom of your firebox. I did this to mine, and it cut my wood consumption almost in half.


Yeah I've heard of doing that ... might have to give it a shot this weekend when I fire it up. Did you just lay them in there?

-B.Lullo


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like that last picture.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

*I've seen a lot of good craftmanship and fine welding on quite a few pits in my day. It looks like you spent a lot of time planning this out and it shows. I for one am very impressed with the sliding racks, job very well done!!!:cheers:*


----------



## Ratherbeefishin (May 17, 2012)

That pit is awesome! Im hungry now....


----------

